# Front page news



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Who come no notice on the front page about Big Ten Network being lost on Dish?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> Who come no notice on the front page about Big Ten Network being lost on Dish?


There isn't one for Gol TV HD being lost from DirecTV (and Gol TV SD being relegated to the Spanish packages).

Perhaps it is just not that newsworthy.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Dang, I didn't even know we had that channel. How am I to know that I should be mad. :lol:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

James Long said:


> There isn't one for Gol TV HD being lost from DirecTV (and Gol TV SD being relegated to the Spanish packages).
> 
> Perhaps it is just not that newsworthy.


IIRC it was removed due to losing coverage of a major soccer league to beIN, haven't seen many posts at all at the loss. Plus if folks still want it that can at least subscribe to a package and get it.

Not the same with BTN, I've seen more post from folks upset at losing those channels plus Dish subs don't have an alternative to receive it besides switching providers.

So the loss of a network is no big deal, but adding Glen Becks channel or some more watch live channels on the DIRECTV iPad app does?

Just trying to understand the logic employed as to what is and what isn't front page worthy.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH losing a channel seems routine - at least if you ask those who like to bash DISH. 

Seriously, the home page posts are generally made by a mod who notices something that they believe to be newsworthy. We, being human, probably miss a story from time to time. I usually notice when there is a press release or major change - something that needs to be brought to the attention of everyone visiting the site.

As you noted, people are discussing the BTN issue ... and have been for several weeks. It is a continuing story that started weeks ago that has already received the attention of the people it affects.

I mentioned the GolTV issue (which is the loss of a HD channel on DirecTV even if people can pay for the Spanish pack to get the SD version) to note that not everything makes the front page. We didn't have Front Page News when many (most?) local TV markets went out on DirecTV earlier this week and it took a while to restore them. We probably should have as people coming to the site wondering where their locals were would have been directed to the appropriate thread. I'm sure there are other things that could be on the Front Page but don't show up there.

Try not to over think it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Dang, I didn't even know we had that channel. How am I to know that I should be mad. :lol:


Heh. We all need more things to be mad at. Hell, you should be *outraged*! 


A more serious q.: With the removal of GOL but the other additions, are soccer fans on DIRECTV missing some important games?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

'important games' = oxymoron


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To be honest here... I thought about a news item for Big Ten... but what would it say?

3 weeks ago it would have said "Dish to drop Big Ten"... then on that first Saturday it would have changed to "1 week extension"

The next week it would have been "Big Ten dropped from Dish" early Saturday morning... but an hour later would have been "Agreement in principle reached, Big Ten is back!"

So then this past week it would have again been "Big Ten dropped"...

Frankly, I like college sports, but I'm tired of that roller coaster. Either make a deal or don't make a deal... but I think if we made a headline out of every change people would just start ignoring our headlines because it would start to look like a chat room.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Did not know there was a front page. :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

At one time I'm pretty sure DBSTalk had a link to submit a news tip, but I just looked and can't find it. 

Maybe one can be added to the Quick Links menu so members can contribute suggestions for new headlines, and then the moderator team can evaluate the news-worthiness...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Click on the Forums tab and in the center of the screen in the blue background is the "Submit it" button. It's right above the DIRECTV Forums for me but probably at the top of the Forum choices for the rest.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Scott. I knew I saw it somewhere.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I've lost a remote around my house somewhere. Should I submit the news for the front page? 

It's an important issue for me. God knows it's made me mad, or at least very frustrated.


----------

